# Furry mmo



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Not fucadia.
Not Second life.
Not Earth eternal.

But It is Holy beasts.

Holy beasts is a mmo made by GetAmped.
The game is basic, yet clever in idea.
you start out in the game as a Creature, depends on which you picked, and at level three you turn into a half creature, half human.
The story from there is the clans are trying to stay alive from the attacks going on all over the world.
From there you have to find out for yourself.

Now the art is great looking.
It is drawn in an anime art style.
The game starts out "Cute", but from there it gets really fun and awesome, from doing all the normal mmo things.

There are six clans with an appropriate six jobs to match.
Now for you to check it out for yourself.
http://hb.getamped.com/home
Unfortunatly it is not for Mac.

Tell me what you guys think.
Honestly, I'm having alot of fun on it.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Eh, not a big fan of the art style.

Might try it out, though.

(Monkey clan = saiyans?  )


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

@James- It is really fun.

@8-bit- Nothing, fully free. Well except for the extra content, but that is unneeded.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

Denki Wolf said:


> Nothing, fully free. Well except for the extra content, but that is unneeded.




Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally? *strokes chin*


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

And, unlike other free mmo, It is actually a good game.
(Not saying any mmo's specifically)


----------



## Karimah (May 17, 2010)

Oh great, something else for me to get addicted to and to totally suck my time and attention. Gee. Thanks.

XD No seriously, thanks for sharing â™¥ The style is adorable :3


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 17, 2010)

I tried holy beast online and didn't like it that much I dont know why it just didn't click with me you know?




8-bit said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally? *strokes chin*


 
Also your avatar creeps me out...


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

It's not for everyone.
I just think it's fun.

And yeah it is creepy, cool and funny, but creepy...Lol


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Their site mercilessly torments my eyes.


----------



## Karimah (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Their site mercilessly torments my eyes.



I wasn't going to mention that but yes. I actually gave up a few minutes after my post because I was overwhelmed. Not to mention they talked to me like the noob I am >:C


----------



## Foxstar (May 18, 2010)

Oh look, it's yet one more crappy Korean MMO #5905959.

People, you need to stop doing backflips over bad games simply because you can run around as a animal in them. Also it's not -free-, It's RMT, meaning the more money you pour into it, the better you are.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Sounds fucking retarded.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2010)

Or you can actually play WoW which is a good MMO. It even has anthro races so you freaks can jack off or whatever you feel the need to play a furry MMO for.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you can actually play WoW which is a good MMO. It even has anthro races so you freaks can jack off or whatever you feel the need to play a furry MMO for.


 
When cata comes out furries will bust a nut. I'm pretty siked for it to tho.
Worgen Druid = waaaay to much furriness


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Cat Clan must be the most over used in that game

Damn Nekos. -._-.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

NO
>[
dont you fucking dare call that game a FURRY mmo
its a KMMORPG


----------



## 8-bit (May 18, 2010)

Denki Wolf said:


> And, unlike other free mmo, It is actually a good game.
> (Not saying any mmo's specifically)



Not gonna do it.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> NO
> >[
> dont you fucking dare call that game a FURRY mmo
> its a KMMORPG


CGMMORPG, to be correct

Cat Girl massive multiplayer online roleplaying game.


----------



## Kesteh (May 18, 2010)

Generic Korean grind MMO with cash-driven mechanics. Slap on a NEVAR BEFORE SEEN theme and there you go. It apparently prints money.
Am I missing anything?


Also, the general playerbase appears to be Asian. On a USA server. Go figure.


----------



## zesty (May 18, 2010)

This game looks like every other KMMORPG ever.  Cutesy page graphics "OH IT'S FREE!!!1!"

No.

Seriously, any game that lets players be better because they pay for items is complete bullshit.  That is not a fair game.  Lord, and people bitch about WoW.


----------



## Taralack (May 18, 2010)

zesty said:


> This game looks like every other KMMORPG ever.  Cutesy page graphics "OH IT'S FREE!!!1!"
> 
> No.
> 
> Seriously, any game that lets players be better because they pay for items is complete bullshit.  That is not a fair game.  Lord, and people bitch about WoW.



lol I know right

The only Korean MMO worth mentioning are the ones by NCSoft... personally only played Aion and that was only good for about the first 30 levels, after that it was just a very pretty grindfest.


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2010)

http://hb.getamped.com/community/images/1024_all.jpg

^ This is probably everything you need to know about it.


----------



## Armaetus (May 19, 2010)

Blah, more or less a Kemonomimi MMO, NOT furry.


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

Denki Wolf said:


> Not fucadia.
> Unfortunatly it is not for Mac.



Â¬_Â¬

I'll try it on CrossOver later though.


----------



## Chak (May 19, 2010)

There is a fine line between Animu and Furry, good sir.

This is not furry.


----------



## kiro02 (May 19, 2010)

OMG THIS GAME IS TEH FUR FURRIES LOLOLOL IT IS TEH FURRIES GAME DER IZ ANIMALZ. 
No, just because it has animals doesnt make it a furry game it wasnt made by a furry it wasnt TARGETED at furries it's another bad bland mmo that has animals in it.


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

so, because it's got somewhat furry characters, that makes it better?

that sounds kinda shallow imo. basing a game's worth on how much it panders to one's kinky interests. why not just like a game because it has a compelling story, solid and engaging game mechanics and flows well? this is just another grindfest that's suddenly redeemed of it's utter boring qualities simply because you can fap to it... nothing of real value imo. (though, graphics aren't bad but fucking up graphics take a lot of effort nowadays.)


----------



## Tycho (May 19, 2010)

Why do people keep calling SL a "furry MMO"? Why? Oh right, furry "I pissed on it, therefore it's mine" logic.


----------



## Oovie (May 19, 2010)

Gah, I'm sorry but I can't stand the look of anime. I feel like punching myself in the face seeing a screenshot where the guy's face was doing, "XD".


----------



## Nall (May 19, 2010)

I'd rather play Xenimus (www.xenimus.com)
Oh, shit. Damn. I already do.

I suck at life.


----------



## ShaoShao (May 19, 2010)

Meh, it's an average JMMORPG. I hung around longer than usual because it actually paced itself decently and had some challenges, but I reached a point where the best weapon you could get was from a quest two maps ago and there were random storyline enemies patrolling wherever I needed to pass to get to the next castle. Ended up dying over and over.

And the Holy Beast shop? The only things anyone ever buys are teleportation stones, flight machines, revivals and pets. The first two because otherwise it takes forever running back and forth to Holy Beast Castle (where the ONLY skill teacher is in the whole game), and the last because you will die and lose 10% EXP every three battles at points to get anything near decent EXP. The costumes and weapons are all useless - the only ones that aren't with newbie level stats are the Bleach knock off ones. :|

Edit: forgot to mention, if your internet connection cuts off at random, forget playing this game. It recognises you're no longer playing and stops your character from attacking monsters if it was at the time. But it doesn't log you out until you try logging in again and it says 'oh no but you're already logged in'. Meaning you die and lose your EXP automatically (monster continues attacking but you're not). It was pointed out on the forums that it's likely a ploy to get more revival items sold, but the userbase got up in arms at the idea.


----------



## FaSMaN (May 20, 2010)

So is there any good MMO/KMMO/JMMO games out there that has furrys in them or furry classes,excluding wow ofcourse?


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

FaSMaN said:


> So is there any good MMO/KMMO/JMMO games out there that has furrys in them or furry classes,excluding wow ofcourse?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36068


----------

